# Show Us



## Jdsixtyone (May 27, 2009)

I dunno if this has been posted before but i am bored and want to see some reptiles what people have. Everytype. Keep em coming.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (May 27, 2009)

a few of my animals from the aviary and one inside


----------



## oreo1 (May 27, 2009)

EVERY type? ok you got it


----------



## SCam (May 27, 2009)

oreo1 said:


> EVERY type? ok you got it
> 
> View attachment 92049


 
hybrid!!! ahhhhhhh


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jun 15, 2009)

lol


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 15, 2009)

theres me with a bredli, me holding a marbled velvet gecko and the mertens water monitor and a present it left me! ive still got more to come.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jun 15, 2009)

oreo1 your velociraptor has dry skin, you need to give it moisturizing cream,


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 15, 2009)

pyrodarknessanny said:


> oreo1 your velociraptor has dry skin, you need to give it moisturizing cream,


 yeah! he looks lifeless! hang on a second...............


----------



## misssstars (Jun 15, 2009)

this is cuddles my new coastal carpet python. he is 3 yrs old and 1.5 mtrs long. only had him for 4 days.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jun 15, 2009)

ill post some pics, just cos i can 







and the little ones 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...my-snakes-1366/harkimer-and-ziconia-13235.jpg


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jun 15, 2009)

Cuddles looks lovley who did you buy him off?


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 15, 2009)

a few more http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/gecko-mad-19129/albums


----------



## reptilefan95 (Jun 15, 2009)

Looking good guys ill post some pics when i find them!


----------



## Lonewolf (Jun 15, 2009)

heres a few of ours


----------



## dexter (Jun 15, 2009)

Here you go here is some pics of my three.


----------



## pythons73 (Jun 16, 2009)

Heres a few of mine,1st is a female Port Mac,2nd 3rd are female adults Port Macs 4th a sud-adult male Darwin and last my big baby,a female Port Mac


----------



## snocodile (Jun 16, 2009)

my thick tails




Sorry for the bad pictures


----------



## Troyster (Jun 16, 2009)

pyrodarknessanny said:


> ill post some pics, just cos i can
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


When was the last time that enclosure was cleaned? thats disgusting, but whats worse is that you would post a picture of it for all of us to see


----------



## Kyro (Jun 16, 2009)

Oops, I think someone forgot to crop that pic:lol:


----------



## Lonewolf (Jun 16, 2009)

Troyster said:


> When was the last time that enclosure was cleaned? thats disgusting, but whats worse is that you would post a picture of it for all of us to see


 
was that a joke ???


----------



## Dave (Jun 16, 2009)

Why would it be a joke? look to the left side of the picture.




Lonewolf said:


> was that a joke ???


----------



## Troyster (Jun 16, 2009)

Lonewolf said:


> was that a joke ???


 

Why would it be a joke?
The conditions that poor animal has to live in is inexcusable.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 16, 2009)

I could add heaps but these are a couple of recent shots, even though they aren't my best hehe


----------



## Australis (Jun 16, 2009)

Your olive(s/?), looks nice and solid.


----------



## Troyster (Jun 16, 2009)

Ive just been looking/admiring your olive in another thread mysnakesau,WOW he/she is awesome,makes me want one


----------



## pythons73 (Jun 17, 2009)

Troyster said:


> Ive just been looking/admiring your olive in another thread mysnakesau,WOW he/she is awesome,makes me want one


 Theres actually a male and female,both awesome snakes,


----------



## dscot60 (Jun 17, 2009)

nice reptiled every1


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 17, 2009)

Troyster said:


> Ive just been looking/admiring your olive in another thread mysnakesau,WOW he/she is awesome,makes me want one



Thank you for your kind words Troy  They really are a gorgeous snake to have. They do have spirited personality but you respect them accordingly, you will be happy with them. Spirited does not mean aggressive. Just different to others but still very manageable and fun.

As pythons73 said, I do have two of them  both wild caught specimens from Katherine and their temperaments are beautiful. Not a mean bone in them, except at feed time but then you can forgive their ferocious frenzy. hehe

Austy thankyou, also for your kind words. That is my girl there. I hope 6kg isn't too solid for her 8 and half foot size.


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 17, 2009)

Troyster said:


> The conditions that poor animal has to live in is inexcusable.



I agree,. CLEAN YOUR CAGE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pythons73 (Jun 17, 2009)

Heres a few more,1st is a female yearling Darwin,2nd adult male Port Mac,3rd male N.T. BHP,4th female yearling Port Mac,and lucky last a 5month old male Tully Jungle..


----------



## andyscott (Jun 17, 2009)

Your getting a very nice collection P73, some stunners there.

Mysnakesau, That Olive in the last pic is outstanding.


Here are some pics of a few of my critters.


----------



## Lonewolf (Jun 17, 2009)

Dave said:


> Why would it be a joke? look to the left side of the picture.


 
WOW lol i missed that 
i was focusing more on the tub and python lol


----------



## pythons73 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanx Andy,unfortunately not as good as yours,its good to see you still have my Axanthic BHP,i will let you no when i want it back,lol.I love the new pair you recently purchased,i hope you end up with lots of hatchies in a few years....


----------



## Kurto (Jun 17, 2009)

It's too cold for new pics, so here's some old ones....


----------



## Varanidae (Jun 17, 2009)

couple of mine, nice BHP one day i may own a pair


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 17, 2009)

here some feed pix


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 17, 2009)

there are some awsome pics coming up! a few more....


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 17, 2009)

and a lil' more....


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 17, 2009)

once again a lil' more.......


----------



## Snakewoman (Jun 18, 2009)

This is my spotted python Savanna


----------



## ivonavich (Jun 18, 2009)

here we go....
cena the coastal


----------



## ivonavich (Jun 18, 2009)

Carlito the Woma


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 18, 2009)

Ivonavich they are awesome photos. Love the middle shot of Cena, and the woma in the grass. Beautiful shots.

Kurto - I don't remember the last time I saw sun like that, on my lovely green lawn. Since all the rain my grass is almost not there. Just green from weeds and bindi's growing which seem to be bulletproof against such waterlogging downpours. Your snakes on that lovely green grass look really lovely - and the warm sun, too.


----------



## ivonavich (Jun 18, 2009)

Hunter the Port Mac


----------



## ivonavich (Jun 18, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> Inovich they are awesome photos. Love the middle shot of Cena, and the woma in the grass. Beautiful shots.


 
Can't take credit for that one photo - that was taken by a fellow aps member...


----------



## Kurto (Jun 18, 2009)

Winter has only just begun too, I can't wait 4 a nice warm sunny day to get some more pics.


Ivonavich, Carlito looks pretty awesome in the grass!


----------



## Colin (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 18, 2009)

nice colin! what do you feed him?


----------



## Colin (Jun 18, 2009)

gecko-mad said:


> nice colin! what do you feed him?



neighbourhood children


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jun 18, 2009)

Lol


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow Gecko-Mad where did u get ur shingle back from?


----------



## appoppo (Jun 18, 2009)

Meet Bonnie and Clyde


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 18, 2009)

yeh, none of the pics are my pets except for the ones in my album. the others ive posted are from a friends lil brothers party, i do know the shingle back is from S.A and was bought at gully reptile centa. there was a hills form from W.A but didn't get a pic of him.


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 20, 2009)

*hi*

my gtps


----------



## pythons73 (Jun 20, 2009)

Very nice Greenmad,which is the female-male....


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 20, 2009)

nice GTPs!


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 20, 2009)

thanks guys the male is the high yellow and the green is the female


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jun 20, 2009)

Greenmad said:


> thanks guys the male is the high yellow and the green is the female



The female is stunning.


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 20, 2009)

she is a great snake shes a great handler and loves her cuddles


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 20, 2009)

cuddles, not the common nature for a reptile but hey! it happens!


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 20, 2009)

i meant it loves being wraped around you


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 20, 2009)

here another younger female i love gtps


----------



## herpkeeper (Jun 20, 2009)

Greenmad said:


> i love gtps


 
so do I :lol: here's one of mine


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 20, 2009)

thats a great little looker


----------



## syxxx (Jun 21, 2009)

These are my contribution the woma is seven months old and the coastal four months. 
cheers


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Oct 25, 2009)

Bump


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 25, 2009)

ok I've posted some of Cena (Coastal Carpet) Carlito (Woma) Hunter (Port Mac)

Here is MJ (Jungle)


----------



## lilmissrazz (Oct 25, 2009)

Ok here goes!! My Eastern beardies!


----------



## lilmissrazz (Oct 25, 2009)

and more YAY!!


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 26, 2009)

And Matt and Jeff Hardy (arriving tomorrow)


----------



## beatlloydy (Oct 26, 2009)

This will eventually (more than likely) be a shingleback enclosure...but just a joke I played on my 4YO tonight.

The other one is a temporary enclosure for my Darwin...too small..too hard to regulate temp...advice to all newbies (like myself)....dont buy small glass enclosures...too hard to regulate heat.


----------

